# 3M tan/red wire nuts



## madrone48 (Aug 15, 2012)

Anyone else have trouble with these?


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Whoa slow down man, you gotta quit being so descriptive and clear.


----------



## madrone48 (Aug 15, 2012)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Whoa slow down man, you gotta quit being so descriptive and clear.


Sorry. 

I h8 theez nutz amirite?


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

They give you callouses? Threaten your family? Kick your dog? Light on fire? 

I use T&B 331 and 335 marrettes like all good Canadian boys should.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

KennyW said:


> I use T&B 331 and 335 marrettes like all good Canadian boys should.


You don't like the 833?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

You should hate them, because it is all about the Red/Yellows...


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

Vintage Sounds said:


> You don't like the 833?


Haha! Sure! But usually if the wires are that big I try to use something else. :jester:


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

Oops double post. Shoulda used a compression lug.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Are you telling me there's other wirenuts out there besides the Ideal twisters??:no::no: All others pale in comparison........


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Someone want to tell me why in reading about wirenuts during my breakfast?


----------



## madrone48 (Aug 15, 2012)

Because tan/reds won't grab stranded wire without undue effort.

But you should be reading the NEC at breakfast while you eat a bowl of wirenuts.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I only use Ideal wire nuts.. they always go on nice and tight... I don't like them little yellow booties on Scitchlocks.. :no::no:


----------



## derekwalls (Dec 18, 2012)

These guys:

They're all over the steel mill that I work at and they just will not back off the wire without either breaking the strands or pulling them apart. It makes it a pain to tie pre-existing power without shutting something down.
But I actually like the 3m wire nuts especially the blue/orange. Red/yellow are impossible to find out here.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I hate the tan/reds. They are too f'n big. I use org/blues, Ideal Tan Twisters, and Ideal Reds. I can cram a sh*tload of #12s under a red. If you are using big blues on #12, then you suck at circuiting.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

derekwalls said:


> These guys:
> 
> They're all over the steel mill that I work at and they just will not back off the wire without either breaking the strands or pulling them apart....


 I hate those. I don't even try removing them anymore, just cut the splice off.

I can't decide if they are sincerely designed to be one-time-use or they are just the crappiest wirenut ever produced.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I love the tan/reds. Tried to go back to the Ideal twisters and just don't like them anymore.
Not worth it just to save a couple bucks.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I use the black bakelite ones that they used to sell at hardware stores.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

Big John said:


> I hate those. I don't even try removing them anymore, just cut the splice off.
> 
> I can't decide if they are sincerely designed to be one-time-use or they are just the crappiest wirenut ever produced.


Twist locks. You just have to squeeze the crap out of them with kleins and they twist right off.


----------



## derekwalls (Dec 18, 2012)

cl219um said:


> Twist locks. You just have to squeeze the crap out of them with kleins and they twist right off.


Thanks cuz Im sick of seeing these self vulcanizing/melty wire nuts everywhere


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

cl219um said:


> Twist locks. You just have to squeeze the crap out of them with kleins and they twist right off.


 Who makes them? I need to know where to mail the Anthrax. :whistling2:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Big John said:


> Who makes them? I need to know where to mail the Anthrax. :whistling2:


They are Buchanan B-CAP's

I remember Shunk saying that all he uses


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> They are Buchanan B-CAP's
> 
> I remember Shunk saying that all he uses



I remember that too because I latch onto everything he says.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> I remember that too because I latch onto *everything* he says.


Damn skippy.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Damn skippy.


:yawn:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> :yawn:


Don't worry, BBQ will be on soon.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Don't worry, BBQ will be on soon.


I think I'm going to latch onto Piperunner now. He's a way better electrician than BBQ ever was.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

MTW said:


> I think I'm going to latch onto Piperunner now. He's a way better electrician than BBQ ever was.


 I think you just made an enemy for life. :laughing:


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Big John said:


> I hate those. I don't even try removing them anymore, just cut the splice off.
> 
> I can't decide if they are sincerely designed to be one-time-use or they are just the crappiest wirenut ever produced.


Once they come off they don't go back on.

I quit trying and just replaced them as needed.


----------



## Elec-Tech (Oct 10, 2009)

I pre-twist and use a tan and red or a red n' yella lol.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I bought a jug of tan/reds once (I call them Teds) and I was grateful when I finished them off. The little wings on them are too small for my dumbass fingers. I use Ideal reds and the Ideal tan twisters mostly.



Big John said:


> Who makes them? I need to know where to mail the Anthrax. :whistling2:


You just got put on a List.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

erics37 said:


> ...You just got put on a List.


 I once tried to make a flame-thrower that ran on wheat flour and the only thing I accomplished was to coat a whole lot of cars and houses in a fine white powder. I think I'm already on a List.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

B caps are only good for cutting out and using a R/Y and shooting thru 1/2" pipe


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

erics37 said:


> You just got put on a List.


All of us are on many lists. :laughing:


----------



## derekwalls (Dec 18, 2012)

erics37 said:


> my dumbass fingers. I use Ideal reds and the Ideal tan twisters mostly.


Lol :laughing:
Why they gotta be dumbass


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

I still like the old ones.


----------



## derekwalls (Dec 18, 2012)

Dang right you do. If I'm wiring somethin up, I got a pocketful of those and the blue/orange and maybe 5-6 reds for big pigtails n what-not.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

hardworkingstiff said:


> I still like the old ones.


Those are ok if you only terminate #14 and smaller but for #12 a winged wire nut is much better.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

MTW said:


> Those are ok if you only terminate #14 and smaller but for #12 a winged wire nut is much better.


In my experience I just use the 76B (red) for 12's.

In my work I had to make stranded to stranded and solid to stranded connections. I found the "winged" ones were much more difficult to bite into each conductor and hold it in place during my tug test. I don't believe I ever had a failure to hold tug test using this series of wire nuts. That's just my personal preference.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

hardworkingstiff said:


> In my experience I just use the 76B (red) for 12's.
> 
> In my work I had to make stranded to stranded and solid to stranded connections. I found the "winged" ones were much more difficult to bite into each conductor and hold it in place during my tug test. I don't believe I ever had a failure to hold tug test using this series of wire nuts. That's just my personal preference.


Do you have to go to an antique store to buy those things? :laughing:

I didn't know they still even made those. I have never had a problem with ideal or 3M wirenuts not biting conductors. Do you pretwist?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I use Ideal Twisters and red Wing nuts.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

MTW said:


> I use Ideal Twisters and red Wing nuts.


Garbage :laughing:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Garbage :laughing:


You're garbage.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Going_Commando said:


> Do you have to go to an antique store to buy those things? :laughing:





Listen sonny they may be old fashion but they work great and don't stretch out like the new crap does.:laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Going_Commando said:


> You're garbage.


You live in cowhampshire. :jester:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Listen sonny they may be old fashion but they work great and don't stretch out like the new crap does.:laughing:


I love it when you talk dirty to me. :laughing:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

BBQ said:


> You live in cowhampshire. :jester:


Oh, go f*ck a train.


:laughing:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Going_Commando said:


> Oh, go f*ck a train.
> 
> :laughing:


How?


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Going_Commando said:


> Do you pretwist?


I have found that if you pretwist making stranded to either stranded or solid connections there are more failures on my tug test. When making connections, I might tighten up the twist (on each stranded conductor) just a little (before making the connection).

I really hate it when you make a connection of 1 solid to 1 or 2 stranded and the spiral of the wire nut either pulls up the stranded and pushes down on the solid or pulls up the solid and pushes down on the stranded.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

hardworkingstiff said:


> I have found that if you pretwist making stranded to either stranded or solid connections there are more failures on my tug test. When making connections, I might tighten up the twist (on each stranded conductor) just a little (before making the connection).
> 
> I really hate it when you make a connection of 1 solid to 1 or 2 stranded and the spiral of the wire nut either pulls up the stranded and pushes down on the solid or pulls up the solid and pushes down on the stranded.


If you are splicing 2 strandeds and 1 solid, put the solid in the center, and wrap the 2 strandeds around it. Clip to length, pinch the wires with your thumb and middle or thumb and forefinger a couple inches down from the stripped conductor, and start the wire nut. If you hear crunching, back the wirenut off, clip off the top garbage, and start again. Easy peasy lemon squeezy. :thumbup:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

JoeKP said:


> How?


Shhh. Adults are talking here.





:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Going_Commando said:


> Oh, go f*ck a train.
> 
> 
> :laughing:


Train, cow, a woman from New Hampshire, ...... Is there a difference?





<JK>


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Train, cow, a woman from New Hampshire, ...... Is there a difference?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really. :laughing:


----------



## Maple_Syrup25 (Nov 20, 2012)

this is what all good canadian boys use


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

y'all are living in the past.

I like the 3M Weednuts


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

wildleg said:


> y'all are living in the past.
> 
> I like the 3M *Weed*nuts


Freudian slip perhaps?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Going_Commando said:


> Freudian slip perhaps?


if you looked at the pics I think you might figure it tweren't no slip at all

BTW, I also like the newly released 3M DelawareSnitchNuts


----------

